# Combo Deals - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (13/3/18)

Take advantage of some of our awesome Combo Deals.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/crazy-combo-deals

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

Some great deals there! Well done @Sir Vape !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (13/3/18)

See you guys tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (13/3/18)

@Sir Vape these are great deals

however please clarify the if the Juice pack (mystery Pack) contains the following:

1 x 30ml Local or 1 x 60ml International or 1 x 100ml Local

or

1 x 30ml Local and 1 x 60ml International and 1 x 100ml Local


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Jamo88 said:


> @Sir Vape these are great deals
> 
> however please clarify the if the Juice pack (mystery Pack) contains the following:
> 
> ...



From the website it looks like all 3. 

Damn good price!!


----------



## Sir Vape (13/3/18)

Jamo88 said:


> @Sir Vape these are great deals
> 
> however please clarify the if the Juice pack (mystery Pack) contains the following:
> 
> ...




1 x 30ml Local and 1 x 60ml International and 1 x 100ml Local

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jamo88 (13/3/18)

thanks for clarifying that


----------



## wikus (13/3/18)

Would've liked to see that EGO with a CBD bundle, or am I to optimistic now?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

